# SMSF Purchase of International Shares



## walkerjones (10 May 2013)

Hi

My wife and I are trustees of our self managed super fund (SMSF) and we are looking to invest long term in a number of US shares and an East Asian Index fund. Neither of our online brokers (Westpac and Commbank) will accept us as new clients for overseas purchases because we acting on behalf of our SMSF. One broker told me that this was due to US regulator changes but the details were a bit vague.

Is there alternative method of making these purchases from Australia.
Ta


----------



## Trump (16 May 2013)

walkerjones said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are trustees of our self managed super fund (SMSF) and we are looking to invest long term in a number of US shares and an East Asian Index fund. Neither of our online brokers (Westpac and Commbank) will accept us as new clients for overseas purchases because we acting on behalf of our SMSF. One broker told me that this was due to US regulator changes but the details were a bit vague.
> 
> ...



 Hi. You can open an account with a US Stock Broker that allows international accounts eg Interactive Brokers.


----------

